# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Hypochondria Or the Real Deal ?

## PinkButterfly

My big fear is that now that I have had brain surgery is that I will continue to get worse and now I am so scared of even going back to see how the head has healed I do not want to know anything else and I have no intentions on ever having brain surgery again . I just know I am miserable physically and mentally and scared of every ache and pain because I do have other health issues going on..

I keep telling myself WHY bother really WHY? will another surgery help me Nope I don't believe so and then people will just dump on me again saying I am looking for an Illness when in fact I sure did not fake a brain tumor I so wish I had!!  I didn't ask for a total hysterectomy nor a gallbladder surgery or the other health issues so people are not helping me at all only making me want to fade away and get this life over with.

----------


## Cuchculan

I have a sister-in-Law that won't go near a doctor. Two falls in the past month. Breathing very bad. One of those who has to stop every few seconds, if walking, to rest. Her fear? She has lost two sisters over the past few years. Brother as well. She imagines she is heading the exact same way. Really there is no logic to her thinking. You would imagine by going to a hospital / doctor she could get help. But she simply assumes they will find something and doesn't want to know about it. So refuses to go near a doctor or hospital. It is just fear. Fear of the unknown. Thinking there is something there. Making her own assumptions. Yet worrying about it at the same time. What if it is true? What if I do die? Yet she will do nothing to see how true or how wrong she really is. Which is how a lot of people can be. This fear if they go near a hospital something bad will be found. Can be even worse for people with anxiety. My sister-in-law blocks it all out with drink. Drink which would only make things worse if anything was wrong with her. That is the human mind at work for you.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

@TyeDyedButterfly
 I'm so sorry, I really hope you find some relief and start to get well. That is so, so much for one person to go through.

I feel bad even mentioning my health problems now. But I'm on a merry-go-round of doctors, ER visits, specialists, tests, special diets and meds for the last six or seven years. I finally told my gastroenterologist (tummy doctor) "I think, after all these years of no one finding anything, it might just be nerves and anxiety". And the look he gave me....he kind of raised his eyebrows and gave me this look lol. He agreed it could partly be to blame. But I think the look he gave me was all about "then why the hell are you in my office"?

I've talked to my shrink about it and that's a dead end. I've tried everything, meditation (you can't stop and meditate when you're meeting deadlines from work), a form of acupuncture, talking about my issues, yoga, everything.

So I'm starting to believe the only way for me to function is to be on this huge, ridiculous list of meds, probably for the rest of my life. I'm on four meds right now for my stomach, and eight from my psychiatrist, that's 12 meds every day, many more than once a day. But what's the alternative?

----------


## PinkButterfly

Sorry I just seen this Post Cuch but yes that is it really we don't want to go and find out more is wrong at least in my case every time I do go or test are ran there is something going it can be small or big doesn't matter but it is always something. I have a NP who comes to my house now she has since Oct 2017 at first I didn't trust her but she has really turned out to be a blessing and the lab tech comes here does my labs and I love that!!! I end up going in usually and the brain tumor removal yes I am so drained by it and no I don't want to know because I am not going through another surgery it was not fun and actually my head is worse since the surgery , Now I do want to add it did save my life because of the location and size the neuro said that it had also spread white crap all over my head I cant remember what he called it.. I was very close to a major stroke the tumor was on my arteries.   Thanks for the reply.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Hey InvisibleGuy, 
I want to first say this You do not need to feel bad at all I tell people I do not compare illness at all physical and mental both matter and You matter and your health does matter .
Okay so you have seen several or many doctors and had many test and so far so good correct?? BUT here is the issue yes it can be nerves and anxiety etc.. stress and more but it can also be Gluten I am learning when I eat anything with Yeast I have bloating, stomach pain, belching, gas, the poops etc.. which can mean IBS but it can mean Gluten so try and see if maybe that could be your problem and how are you with eating and drinking?? Start with your diet and yes work on the anxiety and fears , Also when they run so many test and we are told nothing is wrong our minds want to believe there is so we can cause the symptoms to happen.

I went and had my gallbladder out because it was only functioning at 2% which is tested with a Hidascan have you ever had one?? Well I did the surgery it did nothing I still have issues that did not solve a thing but for some people it does I also have a Hiatal Hernia which is nothing major .. Diet and exercise is the best solution for belly issues and make sure you drink lots of water and eat fiber okay.

Meds are needed they really are in most cases nothing wrong with them as long as you use them properly and as directed . I take Aciphex for my stomach and thyroid meds, anxiety med, iron, vit d, depression med, I am not on antibiotics for a  Lump on my chest I am hoping this works if not then it will have to be cut out.. Ughhh.
I really rely on my Faith in God and doing the best I can to help others it sure helps me. 

I will sure Pray for your healing hope that is okay .  

Do what you can okay , distract, hobbies, get out and live ,Push, Pray and more. Life isn't easy at all. 

Take care and God Bless,
Ramona

----------


## InvisibleGuy

TyeDyed....thank you for the advice and prayers, I need all I can get  ::):  I'll keep you in my prayers also. I hope the antibiotics work for you.

I've never had a Hidascan I don't think. Some of this may be tmi.....I've had so many MRIs and Ex-rays that docs are now afraid of exposing me to too much radiation....it would take thousands of exposures I think, but they don't want to do them anymore. I've had upper GIs and lower GIs. Ultrasounds of everything in and around my stomach. Bloodwork I don't know how many times. None of those tests have turned up anything. Which, I understand, is a good thing lol.

I'll try going Gluten-free and see if that has any effect. I've tried it before but maybe didn't give it long enough. Thank you again and God bless you, too.

----------

